# would/wouldn't



## אדם

שלום לכולם,

איך אתם אומר "wouldn't" ו-"would"?​
i.e. If I had won the game, I wouldn't be here right now. 

תודה רבה לכולם!


----------



## jdotjdot89

זה יותר קשה ממה שאתה חושב כי אין מילה כ-would בעברית.  אם רצית לתרגם את המשפט שכתבת, תגיד

אם ניצחתי במשחק, לא אהיה פה עכשיו.​


----------



## אדם

אז "would" בעברית: "אהיה"?

בבקשה כותב זה באנגלית, כי אני לא יודע מאוד עברית. 

תודה רבה. 
​


----------



## BezierCurve

So, that means that to create a conditional sentence like the one given you simply use past and future tense?

Like

ניצחתי

which is in _past_

and

אהיה

which is in _future tense_. Does it always work like that? Btw. thanks for your explanation.


----------



## jdotjdot89

I'm sorry--please don't read what I wrote above.  That is completely wrong, I don't know what I was thinking.

First, there's no word "would" in Hebrew.  It's a matter of conjugation.  The sentence "If I had won the game, I wouldn't be here right now" is
"אם הייתי מנצח את המשחק, לא הייתי פה עכשיו"​ 
"Had I learned, I would have succeeded"
אם הייתי לומד , הייתי מצליח.

It's the past tense of "to be" with the present of whatever verb you intend to use.​​


----------



## scriptum

jdotjdot89 said:


> אם הייתי לומד , הייתי מצליח.​


 
"אם" here is very informal (almost slangy).
The correct form is "אילו".​


----------



## jdotjdot89

The formal form is אילו, for formal written Hebrew.  Rarely is it said aloud.  But, you are right, of course.


----------



## cfu507

אדם said:


> שלום לכולם,​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> איך אתם אומר "wouldn't" ו-"would"?​
> 
> i.e. If I had won the game, I wouldn't be here right now.
> 
> תודה רבה לכולם!


 
would -  היתי, היה, היתה...
wouldn't -  לא היתי, לא היה, לא היתה...

Your sentence is: לו (אילו) ניצחתי במשחק, לא היתי כאן
לו and אילו imply that it didn't happen

Another example for unreal past conditional sentence:  לו (אילו) לא אכלתי כל כך רבה לא היתי חשה בחילה עכשיו
 לו היו לי שני שקלים בכיסי היתי קונה מסטיק בזוקה 

You could also use אם היו לי, אם לא היתי אוכל instead of אילו and לו


----------



## בעל-חלומות

Another way of saying it is with אילולֵי/אילולֵא or לולֵא/לולֵי. I don't know if it's considered formal, but maybe more "poetic".
אילולי הייתי מנצח במשחק, לא הייתי כאן
If I hadn't won, I wouldn't be here
(*מנצח במשחק*, and not מנצח את המשחק. But מנצח את המשתתפים האחרים)

.לולא היו לו שלוש פינות, לא היה זה הכובע שלי
Had it not had three corners, it wouldn't have been my hat.


----------



## BezierCurve

*לולא היו פה אנשים ידידים, לא היתי ידעה את הכול זות...* 
Thanks!


----------



## cfu507

Thanks for the compliment.
If I may correct one thing: לא היתי is in past tense so after היתי use the verb in present tense: לא היתי יודעת את כל זה* 

לולא (lule), אילולי (iluley) and אילמלא (ilmale) mean אילו לא and they are in higher register.
Like jdotjdot89 wrote: "It's the past tense of "to be" with the present of whatever verb you intend to use"

* את הכל or את כל זה/זאת


----------



## Omeriko

I would also correct: _אנשים ידידותיים_ and not _אנשים ידידים_.
_ ידידים_ does mean _friends_, but can only be used as a noun. So you might want to say _אנשים ידידותיים_ which means _friendly people_ instead.


----------



## cfu507

בעל-חלומות said:


> Another way of saying it is with אילולֵי/אילולֵא or לולֵא/לולֵי. I don't know if it's considered formal, but maybe more "poetic".
> אילולי הייתי מנצח במשחק, לא הייתי כאן
> If I hadn't won, I wouldn't be here
> (*מנצח במשחק*, and not מנצח את המשחק. But מנצח את המשתתפים האחרים)
> 
> .לולא היו לו שלוש פינות, לא היה זה הכובע שלי
> Had it not had three corners, it wouldn't have been my hat.


 
Your sugestion implies that he did win in the game while the original sentence implies that he didn't. So לולא and אילולי does not fit here. אילולי and לולא mean "if not".


אילולי הייתי מנצח במשחק - מרמז שניצחתי במשחק והמצב ההיפותטי הוא מה היה קורה אילו לא ניצחתי (בתנאי שלא ניצחתי)
לו ניצחתי במשחק - מרמז שלא ניצחתי במשחק והמצב ההיפותטי הוא מה היה קורה אילו כן היתי מנצחת במשחק (בתנאי שכן ניצחתי)​ 
לולא היו לו שלוש פינות - מרמז שיש שלוש פינות לכובע והמצב ההיפותטי הוא מה היה קורה אם לא היו לו שלוש פינות (בתנאי שלא היו שלוש פינות)​


----------



## BezierCurve

Now, this looks very useful:



> מה היה קורה אילו


 
(it means "what would have happened if...", am I right?)

Thanks for your correction cfu507. In fact in my case it should be more like:

*לולא היו פה אנשים ידידותיים, לא היתי יודע את כול זות*


----------



## cfu507

BezierCurve said:


> (it means "what would have happened if...", am I right?)
> 
> Thanks for your correction cfu507. In fact in my case it should be more like:
> 
> *לולא היו פה אנשים ידידותיים, לא היתי יודע את כול זות*


 
Not exactly: לא היתי יודע is actually now (unless I missunderstood you and if so then correct me)
לולא אכלת כל כך הרבה, לא הית חשב כאב בטן - You feel the pain now, you ate before.

Also, if I may: כל ז*א*ת


----------



## BezierCurve

Slicha, it's my mistake. I meant the _present tense_ from the beginning, just wanted to point out the _male_ form of the verb (not _female_ form in past as it might have been understood from my earlier post). As for the 



> מה היה קורה אילו


 
it means simply "what *would* happen if...", nachon?


----------



## אדם

Can you use both was and would in the same sentence? Like as היתי.

i.e. If I was older, I would be able to drive.


----------



## בעל-חלומות

cfu507 said:


> Your sugestion implies that he did win in the game while the original sentence implies that he didn't. So לולא and אילולי does not fit here. אילולי and לולא mean "if not".


את צודקת. קראתי את המשפט באנגלית לא נכון וחשבתי שהוא אומר שהוא כן ניצח. משפטים מהסוג הזה מאוד מבלבלים. בכל שפה.​ 


BezierCurve said:


> As for the
> 
> 
> 
> 
> מה היה קורה אילו
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it means simply "what *would* happen if...", nachon?
Click to expand...

It means "what would have happened if."
"What would happen if" is מה יקרה אם



> Can you use both was and would in the same sentence? Like as היתי.
> 
> i.e. If I was older, I would be able to drive.


Yes.
היתי יכול לנהוג אם היתי יותר גדול


----------



## Omeriko

אדם said:


> Can you use both was and would in the same sentence? Like as היתי.
> 
> i.e. If I was older, I would be able to drive.


Indeed, Hebrew makes no distinction between these two conditionals (called _Conditional II_ and _Conditional III_, am I right?).
אם הייתי מבוגר יותר, הייתי יכול לנהוג.


----------



## cfu507

Hi
In English there are different forms for conditionals in different tenses. In Hebrew we use the same form for all tenses.


לו היה לי מספיק כסף היתי קונה יותר חלב בסופר (אתמול כשהיתי בסופר)
לו היה לי מספיק כסף בבנק היתי קונה כרטיס טיסה לאלסקה (בעתיד משוער)
לו היה לי מספיק כסף היתי קונה את הרכב המפואר יותר (עכשיו כשאני בסוכנות הרכב)​

EDIT: I was talking about unreal conditional!

I would also say מבוגר for Adam's translation.


----------



## Ouizer

So what is the final verdict ??? I though that

אילו ניצחתי במשחק, לא הייתי כאן עכשיו

would be right. Have I missed something ???


----------



## cfu507

Ouizer said:


> So what is the final verdict ??? I though that
> 
> אילו ניצחתי במשחק, לא הייתי כאן עכשיו
> 
> would be right. Have I missed something ???


 
haha, I loved the way you put it [verdict]. Your translation is correct.


----------



## Ouizer

Thanks!

I just wondered  since two of "us" and at least three opinions is the rule.....


----------

